# Goldens born in September 2010



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont think there is another tread for september puppies, I search but didn't find. It's a good idea to start one. Your Matilda is absolutly adorable!!!

My Balou is 8 weeks, he is born on september 17. We have him at home for 3 days now. He is very calm and I already love him so much!


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a September puppy as well!! He was born September 25th. He has been amazing and cannot wait for the years to come. He is a soon to be hunter... Hopefully more then JH and WC... Also may do conformation with him... will know in a couple weeks when we have a better idea of his quality. Here are some pictures



















FUTURE Master Hunter


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is a really good picture that i got of him today...


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are both so cute!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Golden puppies are one of the best things on this earth!!! Love the pictures.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

mine was born sept 28th I pick the little guy up tomorrow!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Banker won't be 8 weeks unti Friday and will be home next Tuesday. I can't wait.


----------



## jobenton (Nov 17, 2010)

Count us in! 

Snitch was born on September 18.


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey everyone! Glad to meet others in my pup's "class"!

Kailani was born September 6th and Gotcha Day was November 20th, at just under 11 weeks!

I can't wait to share our experiences together!


----------



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! Can't wait to see pic of your puppies... 

How are your little september puppies? Balou is fine, very quiet and he sleep a lot!!! He had his little "zommies" times, as others in this forum call it...He runs in the house and play... it's so funny to watch him! He almost doesn't bite, what surprising me. 

We work on call his name, sit and down, he does well but with treats only...

He had improved on sleeping in his crate, but last night it was more difficult, he cried for 15 minutes! 

We'll go to vet tomorrow for his first shot, I am impatient to see how he will do. He will be 10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

My Samson was born September 6, gotta day November 11

Cant seem to upload a pic yet but his pic is at the bottom of my page, will try to figure it out.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey there Bentley got his second set of shots yesterday... He is 9 weeks old today at 13.2 lbs he is growing fast grew 5 lbs in 12 days... He is going to be a hunting dog and we got out a bird to play fetch with and he did great! He is also doing Sit and Lie Down very well, Seems to be a very smart little man. He sleeps great at night and does well in the car. He still has his accidents everyonce in awhile but the days i watch him like a hawk we dont have any. Here are a couple pictures of him.

He squirms on his back and i rub his tummy and he just loves it 









With my sisters dog









the one piece of furniture he can fit under









whatchu lookin at


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Banker came home on Tuesday, then we left for Thanksgiving. Slept in his travel crate (really a large cat carrier which he won't fit in by next week) and only woke up to let us know he needed out.
Has a beautiful sit, just not on command yet. Watches faces very well for a pupper. Loves the cold/cool weather. Prefers to walk himself, with a loose lead.
He is now 9 weeks old (Sept 24th BD). Most of the pictures are of him sleeping - when I try to get action shots, he comes over to check out the camera.


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

*I'm New Here*

Hi There,
I'm new here. First time Golden Retriever Owner. We had a Yellow Lab, but sadly she passed away inm October. Now we have Indy, a golden retriever born Sept. 26th. Our lab came to us fully grown, so this whole puppy thing is also a new experience for us. She's quite the girl.
This is her.


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

I love all of the September puppies! They're all so big already  
My Bandit just turned 3 months today. He knows sit, come, lay down, shake, and retrieve. He's doing ok on potty training. He's overall healthy and happy, and I'm in love with him  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't believe how fast puppies grow!! Have you guys done any obedience classes yet? We start puppy kindergarten Jan. 13th. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Amber is a September pup. We start Kindergarten classes Saturday. So excited. She has learned sit, down, leave it, wait, and shake. Can't wait to see how much we learn in class. I can't believe how fast she is growing. Can't imagine not having her in my life!


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

Bandit starts his puppy classes in 3 weeks  I can't wait!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby was born "officially" on 9/29 (she actually arrived before midnight on the 28th but her papers say 29th)

She is a wild child and I am HOPEFULLY in love. 

Here is a pic... sorry if I have posted it before. It's from a couple weeks back. I should have more this weekend. I am hoping to get Christmas pics done.


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

Gabby is adorable


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

I've got Moxie, born 9/18/10. Good girl. Loves to play with other puppies and the kids. Just discovered her nose, it seems, and is interested in the "stuff" we pass on walks. Working on "drop", but she is still treat dependent. Start Puppy Kindergarten Jan 26th and am so excited. Here are some recent pix:


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

First moxie is starting to get into that akward stage with the really short hair and really long legs.. we will be there soon! 

So today is Bentley 12 weeks birthday... He is 23 lbs and growing quickly. Im finally home for christmas break and he has been able to run around a bit more freely and just on a 30 ft leash he loves it. Here are a couple pictures of bentley this weekend. Also a video of the two playing... Brittany is a 9 year old lab who doesnt play much in the house with him but loved playing with him in the snow.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

here is the video it didnt load last time


----------



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Gabby and Moxie are both cutes!!!

Bentley's video is funny! He really looks like Balou when he is playing with my sister's dog (a yellow lab that is 6 years old). 

Balou is 13 weeks now, and he is 25 lbs. Unfortunatly, he broke is leg two days ago and he has a cast yesterday...as you can see on last pic. The first pic he was playing in the snow, and he loves that, but now he has to calm down for two or three weeks...that will not be easy for a puppy with full energy!


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

Awww, poor little guy....Hopefully he heals quick!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Poor Balou, however pups are resilient so he will heal fast and be fun to try to keep up with. 

Gabby is 12 weeks now.... I need to get more pics soon. We have been SO busy with the holiday. 

I found a puppy class for her PERFECT for my schedule. I have to email about when it starts but it is every other Friday, pay as you go and only $10 a class. She will be well socialized and have gone several places by the time we attend class but to have a reason to get her out in the winter is the main reason I am enrolling her. 

Gabby was WIRED last night. It was so funny watching her run around with our lab pup. Our basement is PERFECT for zoomies. They had a really good time. The big dogs laid on the couch and watched.


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

Mike - It looks like your Bentley is 1 day older then our Indy. Cute!! 
How do you get that ticker on your profile? I've created it at PitaPata, but can't seem to get it on my profile here?


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Lori... If you go up to quicklinks then to edit signature you paste it the link in there and it will show up on your signature. 

Everyones pups are adorable... Hope the leg heels soon


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

*First Snow for Moxie!! YAY!*

First Snow for Moxie!! YAY!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget was born on 9/28. He's quite the little retriever!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Your link didn't work....

Gabby's paper birthday is 9/29, but she was actually the first pup born, and came out at 11:35 PM on the 28th so really our pups share a birthday. Gabby just gets to have TWO days.... Lucky girl.


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

*Kennel Cough!*

Went to the Vet on Monday for a round of shots. (rabies, lepto & distemper). Vet and I agreed to hold off on kennel cough since she isn't really exposed to unknown dogs and lo and behold she woke up today with the cough. Has anyone else had experience with this? Any way of getting relief? She is very sleepy, which I suppose is god as it keeps her from coughing from running too much. Poor baby!


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

We also went to the vet yesterday for shots. Vet says Indy is going to large...an 80-85 lb female!!!!!


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! How big is Indy so far? Moxie was 24lbs at 13 weeks. Cough seems better today. Cross your paws!


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

She was only 21 lbs yesterday. I'm skeptical about that total weight. She's a pretty dainty girl right now. Her parent's weren't huge either.
Did you end up giving Moxie anything for her cough, or did it get better on it's own? I didn't get Indy the shot, like you...I didn't think she would be in the situation to need one. Are you planning on getting her the shot now?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi again,
My link is a mess; but I think that this will work. Nugget is 12+ weeks now, and he is in the "no towel is safe" phase.

I love all of the snow pics - here in Phoenix the days are in the 70's and everything is green. We are going to go to the mountains at some point so that Nugget can experience the thrill of retrieving a snowball.


----------



## Georgia's Mom (Nov 14, 2010)

Georgia is a September puppy... 9/23... she is doing pretty good housetraining, a friend gave us a good idea. We have a bell that hangs on the back door and after 3 days she will go on her own and ring the bell to go outside. WOW! Here are some pics....... Also, I have a question..Georgia stays in a Xpen during the day while we are at work, what is everyones thoughts on water- we have a bottle that mounts but she has gotten where she makes a huge mess with it. Any Help??? Thanks!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Banker is a 9/24 pup.

During the week, we have a petsitter/friend come over twice (10ish and 2ish), with me getting home around four. She gives him water, takes him out, plays with him a bit and takes him out again each time. He has free access to water when we are home, which means I get up during the night to let him out. I am willing to do this in exchange for not having to clean up accidents that occurred during the day.

I've noticed that his coat color is changing to match his ears - forehead and top of the nose first, now his back. And his nose is changing from the stubby puppy nose to the longer Golden nose.

He started puppy class this week. It is a small class, but the instructor loves Goldens. She used Banker as the demonstrator and he made her look good. He knew what the clicker meant, knew his name, watch me, sit, and even a short stay. I almost ran out of treats.


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Itz_Lori said:


> Did you end up giving Moxie anything for her cough, or did it get better on it's own? I didn't get Indy the shot, like you...I didn't think she would be in the situation to need one. Are you planning on getting her the shot now?


Moxie had a very mild case of KC, thank goodness. Over within 3 days! We did not give her the shot and I probably won't in the future.


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

hi sept puppies, this is bodie he was born sept 23 2010


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget (9/28) is growing up so fast!


----------



## Marissabee (Jan 21, 2011)

Lutwidge was born 9/16
2 months old and he could squeeze himself under the couch








Today, on the way to Dog Beach:


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Guys!! how are all the september pups doin?? Tucker is absolutely fabulous! such a good boy *when he wants to be*  he's very good with the sit shake stay leave it commands and learning easy *which is sitting pretty* not so great on the come command cause he gets a little to distracted outside, but what can ya do?? I want to take him in nto the groomers soon when the rain stops again. I haven't done that with him yet, I've always done it myself. Where are you guys at with your pups??


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

bioteach said:


> Nugget (9/28) is growing up so fast!


 
See I see your pics and Tucker has always looked skinnier than everyones pups in each stage so far... I feed him the Diamond Brand puppy formula. I don't do meat cause my other dog never could handle it *as much as she liked it* any ideas as to why?? I'll post a pic on here of him.. but I do have stages of him growing up on my profile as well


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

bioteach said:


> Nugget (9/28) is growing up so fast!


Nugget and Gabby have the same birthday! Are those recent pictures? Gabby's b-day on her papers is 9/29 but she actually took her first breath on 9/28. So I figure she gets to celebrate for TWO days.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Bentley is Doing wonderful... He is getting close to 50 lbs and just a bundle of joy. We are doing great on training we are actually preparing for our first leg in Rally Novice in April since he has to be 6 months old and wont be there till the 25th. His obediance is great just cant wait to warm up to start training outside because he does not do well with listening outside right now. Im looking forward to hear how everyone is doing










Here is a day that we went on campus for a walk and play on the tennis courts


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

Those September puppies are really growing!! Indy graduated from puppy kindergarten. She is still a pretty excitable dog, but she did pretty well with sit, stay, come, shake. We have been working with her on Bang! (dead dog) and she gets it pretty well, but we might as well not even try if we don't have any treats, she looks at us like we are speaking a different language then.
What kind of collars are you guys using? We have been using just a plain flat collar, but she is kinda tricky to walk with, and we want to correct that ASAP. I've heard martingale, or gentle leader, but I think the gentle leader looks a little geeky...?


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Moxie is really docile, in general. We have her on a plain flat collar and have taught "no pull" I stead of "heel" and she does great! We are really looking forward to spring and more romps in the woods. I need to take some more pictures. She must be around 45 pounds.

Funny story: a few nights ago we were playing a game at the dining table, laughing and hollering. She was close by on the floor, occasionally bringing over a tennis ball. Well, all of a sudden, she up and jumps right into the middle of the table with a silent ounce! I guess she wanted to see what all the hullabaloo was about!

Lena


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, and I went ahead and scheduled moxie's spay for mid April, So she will be 7 mo this. Has anybody else done this yet?


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

Tucker should be getting fixed in a couple more weeks.. I have a new vet since we moved and this one wouldn't do it any sooner than 6 months... I usually like to get them done at 5 1/2 but they wouldn't budge... oh well he will have to act like his horny self for a bit longer... ugggghh does anyone else have issues with pups that are constantly at the back end of a female?? he doesn't care if they are fixed or not.


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Moxie doesn't exhibit any humping or such behaviors. I expect they could still pop up.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget is 6 1/2 months now, and he's starting to look more like an adult dog! As you can see, it's hard to find him when he's dry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HEY!

I didn't notice this section until today pretty cool!!!

Gabby officially turns 7 months on Thursday!!!! My baby is growing up WAY too fast. 

September 2010 puppies rule!!!!!:


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

They grow up so fast! Nugget was born on 9/28 and he looks so adult now!


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to get some new photos of Tucker up. I've got some really good ones.  my only downfall is that I can get him to relax most of the time. And I have found it odd he doesn't eat until I am falling asleep. And doesn't eat at all if we are away from home even though he has his bowl and other personal toys of his. Hmmm little quirks. Such a good handsom boy he has become tho


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Banker got his CGC last week. I am very proud of my guy.
He is in a great learning stage right now, picking up new behaviors quickly. 
He doesn't get neutered until he is 18 months old. I'm pretty happy with his behavior around other dogs so far.
We are planning to start agility training in September.


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr Tucker Max at 10 months old.... how he grows up so fast!!! strange enough... never met a retreiver that doesn't swim... I take him with other dogs and he stops as soon as his chest is in the water. :doh: I've tried helping him get to the deeper end and helped him float and get back to shore but as soon as I let him go all heck breaks loose and he almost drowns. I'd have to grab his harness and place him where his feet will touch. he loves to run along the shallow end and chase the splashes his feet make and fetch sticks and balls and rocks... I so hope he learns to swim soon.....


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Bentley is doing great!!! He is 10 months tomorrow and is already an AKC titled dog and going after a GRCA title this Sunday. Hope everyone is doing well. Bentley and I have missed seeing pictures of everyone, but we have been just as bad. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a curious question, and I will post pics in the next cple days if need be, but tucker looks like on his back legs and only in the thigh area, looks like his coat is shorter there... is this a normal thing? Not like its balding or thinning, just shorter. Never gets any bigger or smaller, he gets groommed semi regularily and the vet nor groomers have ever mentioned it, but I forget to ask also. Could they be missing it or am I just paranoid?


----------



## Marissabee (Jan 21, 2011)

10 months already! Where has the time gone?

Lut is up to take his AKC’s Canine Good Citizenship test in 2 weeks. He is training to be a therapy dog, he is the most mellow Golden EVER and we think he is perfect for it. 

Here is a recent pic, he is just so darn pretty!


 I cant get my picture to post


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Moxie seems thin, but strong and healthy and happy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Time does fly. Remember the horrible puppy stage? Nope I don't either. They grow up so fast. 

Moxie looks FABULOUS to me. Thin is better than to fat. Better for growing joints. If she is really active like mine are in the summer, give her a tad bit more food. 

Gabby is doing well. I feel like a soccer mom with all the activities. Tonight Gabby has puppy agility class, every other Thursday we drive to the hunt trainers. Tomorrow we are meeting with friends for a JH/Started/WC training day. Saturday is Gabby's first hunt test. On her way to more titles. She already has two.

Took Gabby for a walk early before it got too hot, now she is out cold enjoying a nap. 

This time last year, I was waiting for word that Gabby's mom was pregnant. My much anticipated pup was in the oven.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey September 2010 pups how are we doing?! Y'all turned 2 here recently. Happy belated birthday to one and all!!!

Gabby is my little rockstar. Still keeping me busy. We have two obedience trials coming up in October. She is still my pride and joy!! 

I can't believe she is 2. Time sure flies. I do remember those 8 weeks from birth to pick up we're the longest of my life. I think I counted she has earned 13 titles already. That's counting the low level agility titles you set aside to replace with higher ones. That's almost 1 title for every 2 months if her life. I know I brag on my girl, but I think it's all her. She makes me look good. 

Happy Birthday Gang! Check back in and say hi!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Here are some of our " Wee Princess" Bailey. When my Husband and I brought Bailey into our lives, how where we to know that it'd be the best decision we could every make!! Here she is in a few places in and around home (County Antrim, Northern Ireland). I may be basis but isn't she the most beautiful girl in the world!! 

































































































t


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

